# Catfishing Tournament in ND Posted



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

DRAYTON, ND --- Drayton's 6th annual Rod & Reel Rally Catfishing 
Tournament will be held Saturday July 15, 2006 from 12:00 p.m. to 6:00 
p.m. at Hastings Landing Recreation Area, downtown Drayton, ND. Cash 
prizes will be paid for the five largest catfish and a special $30,000 
prize will be awarded if a new record North Dakota catfish is caught. 
Minimum 2 paid registrations per boat, but each boat may contain as many 
anglers as the boat can legally hold. Early entry fee is $40 and entry 
forms are available at Red River Motel and Resort 701-454-6184 and KXPO 
Radio in Grafton; for information, call the resort, email 
[email protected] <mailto:[email protected]>, or visit 
www.draytonND.com <http://www.draytonnd.com/> to download forms.


----------

